# Hey From Sandy Star Stud



## sandystarstud (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey all,
Name is Michael and im part owner of Sandy Star Stud.
We are currently running a horse rescue and adoption program.
If any one is interested please feel free to check out our site.

Sandy Star Stud |


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WElcome to the hf!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow very nice and big open space farm! I like it 

A very warm welcome and hope you have a great time posting 

Regards


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride. I tought belt Galloways were always black?


----------

